# Automatisch Email senden



## Warlock (12. Jan 2005)

Hi leute,
ich habe folgendes Problem, ich mache derzeit in Intranet shop mit Java und möcht als Auftrag automatisch eine Emal versenden.
kann mir jemand einen link oder tipps geben wie man das bewerkstelligen könnte ?!

schonmal viiieeellen dank im vorraus

mfg 
Warlock


----------



## dotlens (12. Jan 2005)

http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel3/javainsel_160012.htm#Rxxjavainsel_160012256EMail
ich verschieb das mal, da es nichts mit awt, swing zu tun hat


----------



## DP (12. Jan 2005)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?download=10766&t=2507


----------



## Warlock (12. Jan 2005)

erstmal vielen dank !
brauche ich dafür auch einen smtp server oder geht das auch ohne ?


----------



## DP (12. Jan 2005)

wenn du per smtp versenden willst, brauchste einen smtp. 

den wirste ja wohl haben - sonst mach dir einen account bei gmx.

cu


----------

